# Roamio Remote Gone Bad or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love TiVo CS



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

This morning my brand new Roamio remote began giving me fits. I attempted a Global Reset and that has sent it into some sort of "re-pairing loop" as once re-paired, the remote immediately loses pairing after attempting to once again setup control of TV Power or A/V Volume. Also, after resetting and re-pairing I can immediately cause it to lose pairing by pressing the remote icon on the front of the Remote to activate the find remote feature. It plays a single note of the tune it is supposed to play and stops and loses its pairing to the box. The activity lights on the remote are blinking both red and amber followed by flashing amber.

Anyway, online chat support through Tivo confirmed need for replacement but apparently cannot do so through chat as they referred me to phone support with a ticket number. Technical Support confirmed diagnosis through ticket number and nearly processed a replacement (I could hear the agent mumbling "accessories, remotes, Roamio, add to cart"), when she inquired where I had purchased the unit. I replied, "Weaknees.com" and she immediately put me on hold only to return and inform me Tivo does not honor the warranty when bought from anyone other than Tivo. I told her that doesn't sound right but she confirmed once again and I simply thanked her and hung up resolved to playing CS Roulette all night. I redialed and the lady who answered this time also stated that I would have to seek resolution through Weaknees.com (she also seemed incredulous that the remote was indeed, broken). As I read to her the Tivo warranty stating "whether bought from Tivo Direct or a third party retailer," she patched me through to customer service stating "oh, I'm in Tech Support, maybe Customer Service knows about that." The CS agent who answered confirmed my address and said it would be on its way in 7-10 days. I actually told him how surprisingly simple that was and explained to him the ordeal I was put through before being transferred to his department.

He chuckled.

*TL;DR - Tivo Customer Support tells customers that warranty does not apply to Tivos bought elsewhere; sends replacement remote only because "you're a longtime customer."*


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Wait a minute, you are *happy* that their support agents (tech or not) not only didn't know enough that their product warranty covers third-party sales from the likes of Weaknees or Best Buy, but that they made you call in multiple times until you got a competent rep on the line?


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

dslunceford said:


> Wait a minute, you are *happy* that their support agents (tech or not) not only didn't know enough that their product warranty covers third-party sales from the likes of Weaknees or Best Buy, but that they made you call in multiple times until you got a competent rep on the line?


Oh, no, if you're referring to the thread title, the whole experience just reminded me of the movie Dr. Strangelove (full title Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb). The absurdity of "no fighting in the War Room" came to mind as I received "no service through customer service."

In fact, shortly after posting my rant here, I received an email confirming my order of "Replacement TiVo DVR Remote, black." Yep, that's not a Roamio remote. I got hoodwinked!!! Bamboozled!!! They, after an hour on the phone, placated me with a generic Tivo remote without telling me!

Of course, I called back and then was informed that I could not be sent a warranty replacement Roamio remote but they were available for purchase on their web store for $30! Evidently, while they are selling them for $30, they have no free ones for loyal customers experiencing warranty issues with their new products. This after being informed, once again, that since I didn't buy from Tivo, they couldn't help me. I asked when I would be able to get a warranty replacement for my Roamio remote if none are available and was again told to buy one for $30 from their store. It took a supervisor (who also tried the "contact Weaknees" line) to tell me to try tomorrow as their "system" was being updated overnight and maybe I can get a "no cost" warranty Roamio remote then.

Geez!!!


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

MisterWho said:


> Oh, no, if you're referring to the thread title, the whole experience just reminded me of the movie Dr. Strangelove (full title Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb). The absurdity of "no fighting in the War Room" came to mind as I received "no service through customer service."


ahhh...totally missed the Strangelove reference. I can't fathom why they are giving you such a hard time for a warrantied item...


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

I'm having flashbacks to my trials and tribulations with TiVo CS and the infamous Slide Remote. I hope things work out better for you and the Roamio remote.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Seems Tivo CS should read their own website:
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/32



> This warranty covers all new and factory-renewed DVRs whether purchased from TiVo Direct or a third-party retailer.


-Kevin


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

Update.

It took TivoMargret intervening to get a remote replaced under warranty. Through email, CS is still insisting that "it is standard policy to initially refer customers to replace their defective equipment from the original place of purchase while you're within your 30 day money back guarantee." I purchased on 8/25.

That doesn't make sense for a manufacturer to expect retailers to handle equipment defects that should be covered under warranty. Best Buy doesn't keep a basket of these remotes ready to swap out when you come strolling in with just the remote in your hand! It also certainly wouldn't make sense to return the whole unit, LIFETIME SERVICE included and have to deal with the hassle of getting Tivo to transfer service to a new box, re-pair cable cards, setup season passes all over again (not to mention loose any recordings you had made on the original box) just to replace the remote that went bad.

While I did eventually get the replacement remote ordered, it was only after several calls, emails, and online chats and ultimately only after a VP of the company intervened that I was able to do so. At every turn it was carefully and confidently explained to me that "since you didn't buy your Tivo from us, you have to get the retailer to help you with all warranty issues."

The takeaway for anyone reading should be: *Tivo does not honor their warranty when the unit is bought from any other retailer but them despite the actual written warranty stating otherwise.*


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

MisterWho said:


> Update.
> 
> It took TivoMargret intervening to get a remote replaced under warranty. Through email, CS is still insisting that "it is standard policy to initially refer customers to replace their defective equipment from the original place of purchase while you're within your 30 day money back guarantee." I purchased on 8/25.
> 
> ...


First off.....I'm glad you got it resolved.

Secondly, it's almost embarrassing what you had to go through to do it. What makes it even worse is, you weren't trying to get the box itself fixed.....you just wanted a new damn remote. C'mon Tivo?!? Is the company in such bad shape that they have nickel and dime loyal customers?

It seems Tivo does the exact opposite of every other company out there. I'm sure you have all opened a new TV or piece of equipment and one of the first pieces of paper you see is "If you have problems DO NOT return this to the place you purchased it". Basically Tivo just wants to hand off the problem to the retailer. Why even have other people sell your stuff then?

So to the OP.....are you saying if you were on day 31 of owning the Tivo, they would have happily sent you a new remote?

-Kevin


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kbmb said:


> Is the company in such bad shape that they have nickel and dime loyal customers?
> 
> -Kevin


Yes, that's also been my experience with them lately.


----------



## MisterWho (Oct 7, 2007)

kbmb said:


> So to the OP.....are you saying if you were on day 31 of owning the Tivo, they would have happily sent you a new remote?
> 
> -Kevin


I don't know. I bought the unit on August 25th and this issue just happened this week. So, I am actually outside the 30 days they mentioned. I agree, they made it sound like if outside the 30 days they would handle the situation directly but I am outside the 30 days and they kept insisting I return the unit directly to the retailer.


----------



## cosmicvoid (Oct 13, 2013)

It seems like maybe they need to have a class action suit brought against them to make them honor their published warranty terms.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought my Tivo back in December of 2013 and this week the remotes volume button stopped working (mute works so I know it's not the programming thats busted)...I chatted with tivo support and they approved a free Roamio remote replacement) I'll get it in 5 to 7 days.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

spaldingclan said:


> I bought my Tivo back in December of 2013 and this week the remotes volume button stopped working (mute works so I know it's not the programming thats busted)...I chatted with tivo support and they approved a free Roamio remote replacement) I'll get it in 5 to 7 days.


But who did you buy it from? According to OP the issue only exists with units purchased from a third-party.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Bought from Amazon though they never asked where I bought it


----------

